# Core 50mg7 Help ?



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a core 50 mg that is making a high pitch sound spuratically but only during retrieve not during freespool. I believe I found the problem but need some advice about what route to take to fix the problem. I am wondering if this may be a warranty issue and just some sort of alignment fix. Here are some pics to show. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

May not be able to tell from the picture but the wear has actually worn down into the frame. I'm guessing that is from spool. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think that's from the spool brotha. That looks like corrosion eating away at the frame. Hard to tell from picts though..I'm sure Bantam will chime in and help out with diagnosis


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Once again thanks for your help Dip! Here are some better pics, after further looking into the reel I believe you might be right but it appears that there was some chipping in the paint that might have led to the corrosion factor. I am now just curious from any of your previous experiences if this would be covered under a replacement type warranty or would i be potentially footing the bill for this one? I always clean the reel after every use, I am not really understanding how it happened. I did also clean up some of the burs and it seemed to eliminate the high pitch sound I was getting. Would there be anything to do as far as possibly stopping the corrosion and just fishing on with it? Would that be ok to do? Sorry for the long reply, thanks for your help as always. And hopefully Bantam can shed some light too, Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is corrosion. The spool did not cause this. Saltwater was able to sit in this location and cause the corrosion. You can send the reel in and let the techs take a look at it. They will decide if this is a warranty issue. Corrosion is not covered under warranty. In most cases corrosion is a direct result of lack of propper maintenance.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Those magnesium reels are tricky around saltwater.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help. So can I just put some corrosion x on it and just fish with it or should I just go ahead and eat the money and buy a new frame?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd do what Bantam Suggested. Go ahead and send it in to Shimano and let the techs take a look at it. Never know?


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

You HAVE to make sure you soak that reel for at least 3 minutes in water every trip, immediately after. I have replaced 2 bodies because of my lack of understanding of maintenance on that reel. I have 2 of them and they now get a 10 minute bath in a 5 gallon bucket to make sure. I then open the sides and refresh the light oil on the right points after it dries.

J/M .02


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The paint on the frame is gone from what I can see. Corrosion X is not going to help it stop corroding now that the finish is gone. Plus you do not want oil in that area or your casting distance will be reduced. 

You do not need to soak the reel because you are flooding everything with water. If the reel has not been submerged in saltwater then you can do very simple maintenance. Lightly rinse the reel with freshwater, remove the spool and clean the tight spots with a q-tip, dry the reel with a towel.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

If you want to slow the corrosion down some......you can use clear finger nail polish.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------

